# New shotgun



## SprayNpray (Aug 25, 2020)

I’ve been getting bored with shooting semi’s and 20g’s at ducks. I’m thinking of getting an over under for this season to keep things interesting. Anyone have duck hunting experience with an over under? Will it keep things interesting?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Only put two shells in your semi.
I just saved you 2k$!!!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Make sure and keep the extractors lubed or you'll have issues when it gets cold.

O/Us seem to fit better and my Citori swings like a dream. I like my 3 shells though, so it stays home on waterfowl hunts here in UT. Maybe one of these days when I get it figured out and have ducks / geese relentlessly bombing the decoys I will break it out again. Until then...


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I hunted with an O/U exclusively for 3-4 seasons. For me personally, it made me a better shot because it slowed me down, and I learned to make those two shots count. I shot more doubles (and even a few triples) with that gun than any other semi or pump I've ever hunted with. 

I now switch between double barrels and some other guns, just because I like mixing things up. But I have no reservations about going afield with a gun that only holds two shots. I say if it interests you, then go for it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I started hunting ducks and geese with a single shot 12ga so a O/U would be twice the ammo. I know a number of hunters who use a side by side and usually after the second shot the ducks or geese are on their way out of the country. You learn to depend on those two shots and not three. 

As pretty as O/U are I don't know if I could bring myself to take one to the duck marsh. I have a Ruger Red Label 20 that I reserve for dry country birds, and use the Mag 10 and Winchester 12 ga pump for wetland birds.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Doubles are only good for two birds at a time I hear. Better stick with the auto loader.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I've hunted a lot with O/Us since 1998. Love them. SxSs, too. Highly recommended! This one is from 2002.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I love my O/U but I get really frustrated when I've fired my two shots and the duck is still in range. Duck tastes too good for me to take those risks anymore.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been tempting myself to get a camo Browning Cynergy for a few seasons now... might be worth checking out if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I'm an upland hunter so forgive my 2 cents --> I hunt birds 50+ days a year and keep pretty decent records regarding birds taken per day and such. Iv'e compared seasons where the bird numbers were fairly similar and looked at birds taken per day using a 5 shot semi auto compared to my over/under. My birds killed per day using the semi auto was 3.25 and using my over under was 3.27. It was nearly the same and I used much less ammo with the over under. I shoot the O/U better and although it sucks being empty and having pop corn chukars jump up around me I still found overall I killed the same amount of birds. So there is my experience for what it is worth to the waterfowl crowd. I did not shoot as well in the year I tried a SxS because none of the 4 I owned that season were well regulated and their barrels did not shoot to the same point of aim. I prefer Over/Unders over SxS any day of the week!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler said:


> I've hunted a lot with O/Us since 1998. Love them. SxSs, too. Highly recommended! This one is from 2002.


Is that a Piotti?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I need to take mine out more often. Like how my dog sits on his tail so his balls don't freeze to the ice?


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Like how my dog sits on his tail so his balls don't freeze to the ice?


I spit drink on my desk when I read that. That's freaking hilarious.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> I need to take mine out more often. Like how my dog sits on his tail so his balls don't freeze to the ice?


Funny chit Rob! You ever get him to quit eating rocks?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> Funny chit Rob! You ever get him to quit eating rocks?


My Yellow dog doesn't eat rocks. My black dog eats them still. I hear him puking them up at night, and I find them in poop on the lawn. Kind of surprised he hasn't ripped his bungeye out with how jagged some of them are.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

FM, That’s some good roughage!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Airborne said:


> I'm an upland hunter so forgive my 2 cents --> I hunt birds 50+ days a year and keep pretty decent records regarding birds taken per day and such. Iv'e compared seasons where the bird numbers were fairly similar and looked at birds taken per day using a 5 shot semi auto compared to my over/under. My birds killed per day using the semi auto was 3.25 and using my over under was 3.27. It was nearly the same and I used much less ammo with the over under. I shoot the O/U better and although it sucks being empty and having pop corn chukars jump up around me I still found overall I killed the same amount of birds. So there is my experience for what it is worth to the waterfowl crowd. I did not shoot as well in the year I tried a SxS because none of the 4 I owned that season were well regulated and their barrels did not shoot to the same point of aim. I prefer Over/Unders over SxS any day of the week!


O/Us are easier to regulate than SxSs. You might feel differently with a quality SxS in your hands. They're much more sleek in the bargain.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Is that a Piotti?


Nope. Grulla. I visited Eibar, Spain, in 2002 and interviewed the major SxS gun makers. Settled on Grulla after having dinner with Jose Luis Usobiaga, then the managing director. They're now about $9,000, which is too much, IMO. My Piottis don't visit the marsh.


----------



## SprayNpray (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks for the input and I’ve decided to give it a go. I’ll let you know how it goes.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's a couple more photos showing that you can still get the job done with a double barrel gun just fine...


----------



## SprayNpray (Aug 25, 2020)

I loved the pics and I picked this up last week. Excited to shoot it this year. I’m sure it will get the job done and will keep things interesting.


----------

